# Das größte Foto der Welt



## herethic (20. Dezember 2009)

*Das größte Foto der Welt*

Das bisher größte digitale Foto der Welt wurde im Herbst vom Dach des Hauses der Presse in Dresden geschossen.

Das Foto  entstand in 172 Minuten, in denen die Kamera mit einem Motorkopf gesteuert wurde. Das Bild wurde mit der Canon 5D mark II mit einem 400mm-Objektiv aufgenommen.Mit einer Auflösung von 297.500 x 87.500 Pixel (das sind 26 Gigapixel) ist  es das größte Foto  der Welt.Es gab 120 Gb Rohdaten die mit einem  Computer mit 16 Prozessoren und 48 GB Hauptspeicher 94 Stunden lang bearbeitet wurden.
Das echte Bild ist minimal ca.25 Gb groß.


Quelle:Gigapixel-Dresden.de - Large Size Panoramas


*UPDATE:*
Das wohl zweitgrößte Bild der Welt
HARLEM-13-GIGAPIXELS.COM


----------



## Ahab (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

Hohoho! Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein! 25GB für ein Foto, und die Bearbeitungsfakten sind auch nich übel.  Schönes Projekt!


----------



## Emericaner (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

wow, was man damit alles sehen kann.


----------



## Low (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

Alter Schwede!
25GB - WOW!

Ich Weiß zwar nicht wofür man sowas brauch aber OK


----------



## Speedguru (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

Echt genial, los wir drucken es aus, auf ner riesen leinwand!!
Ne ist echt der Hammer, schaut cool aus!!

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## vodun (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

naja ich finds zwar auch geil was man da alles sehen kann aber hmmm das dumme ist Autokennzeichen etc sind nicht unkenntlich gemacht und das könnte für stress sorgen ( zumindest nervt es ja momentan so viele leute wenn google das macht )


----------



## ole88 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

wow krass, so scharf und des is echt geil da kann man echt stundenlang nach dingen suchen, zuuu geil, scheiß auf datenschutz das beste ist das kennzeichen mit 666 gibs überall, könn ja n spiel draus machen einer sagt nen gegenstand und die andren müssen denn suchen


----------



## Walt (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

is schon echt krass was heutzutage alles geht

@ole88
na dann such mal den Caterpillar-Bagger


----------



## FortunaGamer (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

Das ist mal ein Richtig geiles Foto. Über 25 GB bei einem Foto abnormal. Hoffe mal das noch mehr von solchen Bilder aus anderen Städten kommen.


----------



## ole88 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

ganz rechts in der häuserecke unten rechts in der kleinen baustelle mit dem weißen transporter davor^^

soo dann sucht mal zwei personen neben einer steinernen vase


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*



ole88 schrieb:


> ganz rechts in der häuserecke unten rechts in der kleinen baustelle mit dem weißen transporter davor^^
> 
> soo dann sucht mal zwei personen neben einer steinernen vase



hiernochmal der Bagger




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shibi (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

Der Macht glatt ein Foto, dass größer ist als meine gesamte Fotosammlung aufdem PC. ^^
120GB Rohdaten... Was hat der denn für eine Speicherkarte in seiner Kamera? 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

keine Speicherkarte, der hat seine 5tb ssd drann gehängt


----------



## Walt (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

das is der der falsche Bagger. Der is von volvo.
ole88 hatte schon recht....


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

ok dann bin ich doch zu doof den bagger zu finden 

ich schau nochmal

edit: der? 

ich mach mal nen Thread in der Ruka auf


----------



## herethic (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

@Walt;ole88 und Hyper Xtreme
Ich will ja nicht unfreundlich oder ein Spielverderber sein,aber das Spiel passt besser in die Rumpelkammer.Das spiel ist klasse keine Frage,aber ich will nicht das der Thread durch einen Moderator geschlossen wird,nur weil es keine Kommentare gibt sondern gespielt wird.
Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/kammerspiele/82285-suche-auf-riesenfoto.html#post1368142


----------



## rabit (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

Was da wohl für ein Bilderrahmen zu passen würde?


----------



## Gebieter (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

Das Bild is wirklich absolut genial  .

Vor allem, wie derbe weit man da reinzoomen kann. Selbst ganz rechts am Rand in der Mitte erkennt man noch was auf dem weißen Transporter steht - find ich phänomenal.

Macht richtig Spass, in dem Bild irgendwelche Dinge zu suchen  .


----------



## Saudumm (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

Dann dürfte für euch Suchenden auch gigapan interessant sein: gigapan: President Barack Obama's Inaugural Address by David Bergman


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

kann man sich das Bild downloaden?


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

EINES TAGES sind solche Formate Standard in billigen Handykameras.


----------



## unterseebotski (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*



Speedguru schrieb:


> Echt genial, los wir drucken es aus, auf ner riesen leinwand!!
> Ne ist echt der Hammer, schaut cool aus!!
> 
> MFG
> ...



Wäre bei 300 dpi 2518,83 cm x 740,83 cm, also 25,19 x 7,41 m - könnte man im Bannerdruck schaffen ... und zwar in 2 Durchgängen hier ausdrucken lassen: Durst Phototechnik AG: Durst präsentiert seinen neuen, 5m breiten und ultraschnellen Rollendrucker auf der FESPA Digital ? den Rho 500R: druck-medien.net

Muss man nur noch ein Haus zum Aufhängen finden...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

Wie Geil ich war erst vorgestern in DD

Und die habe so gar denn ort festgehalten wo ihr unser ET gemacht haben zu GEil !


----------



## RedBrain (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

Ich sage nur eins.... UNGLAUBLICH!


----------



## Greeny (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

Wenn Google sowas macht, gibts nen riesigen Aufschrei und aus allen Ecken kommen Datenschützer gekrochen.
Wenn das ne Uni macht, ists UNGLAUBLICH! (mal ganz vom Sinn einer solchen Aktion abgesehen...)


----------



## herethic (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*



Greeny schrieb:


> Wenn Google sowas macht, gibts nen riesigen Aufschrei und aus allen Ecken kommen Datenschützer gekrochen.
> Wenn das ne Uni macht, ists UNGLAUBLICH! (mal ganz vom Sinn einer solchen Aktion abgesehen...)


Ich schätze das es den Aufschrei deshalb gab/gib da es in gewisser Weise kommerziel ist,das ist ja nur ein einmaliges Bild,ein projekt.Wenn das gegen Datenschutzgrundlage verstößt müsste man ja auch bei Sportübertragungen oder Konzerten die Zuschauer zensieren.


----------



## Bang0o (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

ich kann mein haus sehen


----------



## Glan (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

Schön,und was bringt das?Angucken kann es niemand.Zumindest keiner der keine Rechenfarm besitzt.
Und wozu das alles?Neue Rekorde?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

oder rechts weiter oben , neben der Ruine, auf der großen Straße, da teilen 2 gerade Strafzettel aus. da fahren gerade 2 Fahrräder nebeneinander.


----------



## LiL Fränkii (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

Einfach nur genial.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

Schade dass da auf keinem der Dächer eine heiße, nackte Frau lag


----------



## ole88 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

sicher? ^^


----------



## Selene (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

Das ist ja absolut abgefahren 
Wie scharf man da auf riesige Entfernung sieht und
dann die Datenmenge.
Einfach nur geil


----------



## KOF328 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

so, und wo ist die datei verfügbar?


----------



## herethic (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

K.a.,aber willst du dir echt 25Gb downloaden ?


----------



## KOF328 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

warum nicht?


----------



## herethic (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

Hast du ISDN ?


----------



## eVoX (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

Da bekommt grad einer einen Straffzetel.


----------



## ole88 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

ich will das bild auch downloaden wo bekomm ichs her^^

ja und wennste das auto sexy geaschen haben willst gibts sexy car wash mit nummer


----------



## konstantinkk (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

Ich wette, wenn man da bild auf der Festplatte hätte, würde es Stunden dauern, biss man es mit nem Bildbertachter geöffnet hat...


----------



## KOF328 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*



thrian schrieb:


> Hast du ISDN ?



wenn damit dsl16000 gemeint ist: jaaa


----------



## roadgecko (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

Guckt ma bei dem Maritim Hotel, man kann sehen, das der Typ der vor dem Hotel steht ne Addidas Hose hat


----------



## ole88 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

oder die ganzen toitoi dinger, echt wahnsinn wieviele dinger da in der stadt rumstehen


----------



## Blue_Gun (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

Grade gesehen und:  *LOL*

Is das riesig und so genau/scharf

wahnsinn........


----------



## herethic (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

*UPDATE:*
Das wohl zweitgrößte Bild der Welt
HARLEM-13-GIGAPIXELS.COM


----------



## ole88 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

das mag ich net, is dumm mit der steuerung


----------



## Low (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

Finde das Klasse.
Hoffe es kommen bald mehr von anderen deutschen Städten.


----------



## theLamer (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

Das Foto is ja mal richtig abnormal.... und man kann echt derbe zoomen


----------



## Kaspar (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

jop der baustellen man fetzt besonders und ich meine 26 gigapixel echt krank aber in 5 jahren haste das im handy


----------



## LOGIC (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

Man ist das geil !!! Ultra scharf ! Auch wenn man richtig rein zoom. WOW Das ist echt cool. Sowas braucht man von nem hochhaus in New York oder Chicago und dann ne sicht auf 400 km....


----------



## ole88 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

lol dann mach ma ne suche draus^^


----------



## Biosman (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

Meine Herren.... auf der "normalgrüße" ist der Jahrmarkt kaum zu sehen... mann kann so weit rannscrollen das man sogar ein Schild lesen kann (Keine Nieten, Jeder Gewinnt). Ehrlich sowas hab ich auch noch nie gesehen! Respekt.


----------



## Progs-ID (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

Das lade ich mir aber nicht auf meinen Lappy. Der wäre damit überfordert. 
25 Gigabyte für ein Foto ist auf jeden Fall schon heftig. Schönes Ding auf jeden Fall.


----------



## ATB (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

Noch ein Ratespiel(Dresden): Sucht mal die Schornsteine von Globalfoundries.
Ich müsste einen Sehfehler haben, wenn die nicht mit drauf wären.


----------



## LOGIC (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

Das Kraftwerk oder wat ist das ?


----------



## herethic (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

Ehmm... http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/kammerspiele/82285-suche-auf-riesenfoto-12.html#post1502323


----------



## ATB (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

Hoppla...hab ich auch noch das lesen verlernt
Muss ich einem Mod bescheid sagen, damit mein Beitrag verschoben wird?


----------



## windows (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Das größte Foto der Welt*

So ein Bild habe ich wirklich noch nie gesehen. Hammer.


----------

